# Halloween Whopper at Burger King



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well folks, I've seen it all! Driving down the road my 9 year old yells mom there's a Halloween Hamburger!! I just laughed and asked if she was making fun of me. My family always harass' me lovingly about my love of all things spooky. Anyway, she swears she's not tricking me so I turn around and go back. Sure enough!!! Halloween Hamburger haha....at first I thought this was ridiculous but I can't very well say I'm the Wueen of Halloween and not at least try it haha....so I got a combo. The bread is black. I mean solid dense black. Tastes the same but the texture isn't the same. I thought you guys would enjoy


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

doesn't look very appetizing lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Supposed to have A1 in the bun itself, could you taste a difference?


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Booswife I had one too! Lol 

To me the taste was just slightly different... And although it looks disturbing all Halloween fans should try it at least once lol


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I saw these the other day. How do they taste?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

they've had black bun whoppers in Japan for a while...it's colored wiht squid ink. I am gonna have to try one just so i can say i did.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

wickedwillingwench said:


> they've had black bun whoppers in Japan for a while...it's colored wiht squid ink. I am gonna have to try one just so i can say i did.


Yeah, IIRC, the meat and cheese is black as well on the Japanese version.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

wickedwillingwench said:


> they've had black bun whoppers in Japan for a while...it's colored wiht squid ink. I am gonna have to try one just so i can say i did.


I read that they don't use squid ink for the buns here in the US. It hasn't come out what gives them the blackened color for our version. Still... it looks really cool!


----------



## aviator24 (Aug 26, 2015)

How come they never look like the ones in the picture????????


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

aviator24 said:


> How come they never look like the ones in the picture????????


That's every fast food burger ever, more or less. Always looks like someone sat on it, doesn't it?


----------



## aviator24 (Aug 26, 2015)

Forhekset said:


> That's every fast food burger ever, more or less. Always looks like someone sat on it, doesn't it?



It sure is. One of these days I will walk back up to the register and say...what happened...I want one like you show in the picture! lmao


----------



## aviator24 (Aug 26, 2015)

And I will still try one of course!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Justin they say the bun has A1 sauce baked into the bun but that color definitely comes from lots of food dye!!!

It tastes just like a regular whopper with just a little tiny difference, I didn't think it tasted too different from the original...

And I agree when I unwrapped it I thought it was no where near as pretty as the one in the ad lol!!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ironically I saw the BK marquee advertising this yesterday on my way to my Weight Watcher meeting! I have no intention of trying it (just because my body doesn't agree with the amount of sodium in their stuff - I couldn't get my rings off after eating a SALAD!!!) but I wanted to see what other people thought of it. 

The real thing is never as pretty as the sign. Bummer.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I didn't think it tasted much different from a regular Whopper. But, I very much enjoyed the experience of eating such a bizarre looking sandwich!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Tried it and posted about it yesterday in the Halloween commercials thread so won't repost my comments. I will add though that in addition to the A1 sauce in the bun to make it black I'm pretty sure it must have a ton of dark green food dye. Why do I think so? See what passes out...kind of reminds me of all the extra red dyes that went into some cereal that alarmed mom's who's kids had consumed the cereal for breakfast. This was a big story that made the news a few years back as some mom's in that case rushed their kids to the hospital only to find out it wasn't blood but the cereal coloring.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Tried it and posted about it yesterday in the Halloween commercials thread so won't repost my comments. I will add though that in addition to the A1 sauce in the bun to make it black I'm pretty sure it must have a ton of dark green food dye. Why do I think so? See what passes out...kind of reminds me of all the extra red dyes that went into some cereal that alarmed mom's who's kids had consumed the cereal for breakfast. This was a big story that made the news a few years back as some mom's in that case rushed their kids to the hospital only to find out it wasn't blood but the cereal coloring.


Thanks for the warning...I want to try one of these in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

A friend of mine used to throw all kinds of trash on the driver's side floorboard of his car. One time there was a half-eaten Big Mac down there and it looked about like that Whopper. Ewww......

I would try one, though.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

GOS I know exactly what you are talking about.... Lots & lots of green dye LOL!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spookybella977 said:


> GOS I know exactly what you are talking about.... Lots & lots of green dye LOL!!!


ROTFLOL. Yeah I wasn't sure if I should mention it or _how_ to mention it but it was the only thing I figured I ate recently that could be the culprit...just not sure how to phrase it on here when I decided to post. I read your first post about _lots of food dye_ to get the dark bun color and thought we might be talking about the same thing... Wonder if this will make the news too LOL.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

dustin2dust said:


> I read that they don't use squid ink for the buns here in the US. It hasn't come out what gives them the blackened color for our version. Still... it looks really cool!


They are using strict guidelines to make sure that the look is correct: buns from five years ago, kept in a dark, damp warehouse overtaken by black mold


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

GOS! Too funny!!!! Lol 

I read this article... It talks about the "side effect" LOL

http://www.theblaze.com/blog/2015/09/30/the-scariest-thing-about-burger-kings-new-halloween-whopper-happens-after-you-eat-it/


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Did anyone get the Halloween Crown ? I haven't tried the burger yet, might do that this weekend. I need a crown. and apparently green poo


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't like Burger King's food period but this thread reminds me that I need to see what McDonalds is doing for Halloween this year. 

A quick google check tells me that there's Hotel Transylvania 2 toys AND Minion Halloween buckets!! OK, I admit to being over this whole obsession with Minions thought I do think they're hilarious & cute. They've just EVERY-FREAKING-WHERE & the over saturation has kinda turned me off. This does NOT mean I won't buy the pails OR the toys.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL disembodiedvoice!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Those Hotel Transylvania toys look pretty cool!

Now, this new story on the Burger King Halloween Whopper..............................................holy.......cow. This makes the burger a hundred times weirder than we thought it was. I thought the bun looked "cool," but......I mean, I'm assuming they tested these buns and were aware of this apparently harmless but ultra-strange side effect?????


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I had one today. I'm not a big fan of the Whopper, so I asked if they could use the bun with a hamburger or a Whopper Jr., and they said no. The bun was good, and I ate the burger, but threw everything else away. I just wanted to try one, and now I did.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I just saw a news report where after eating one of the Halloween Whoppers, some people are pooping a bright green color. Ewwww.........
It's something to do with the blue dye used in the bun.

Guess they should change the name to the "Trick or Treat Whopper"--- eating it is the treat and the aftermath is the trick. LOL


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

I ate one last weekend... yup, the aftereffects are a bit surprising. I didn't care for it. It had an aftertaste that I couldn't quite place. For me, It tasted a bit different from the usual whopper. I like the pumpkin spice shake... but it's pretty sweet.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

While my daughter was in the hospital I made a quick trip to the closest grocery store and noticed the BK next door had this on their billboard. I'd really like to give it a try but not ready to take the baby out yet. My birthday is later in the month so maybe hubby will take me out to BK (even though he hates eating there)!


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Funny how the people at BK say A1 baked in to make you believe that the A1 was responsible for the color and not just food coloring..
Funny story..I played a mortician at our local community haunt a few years back.. I had a small vial of green red and blue food coloring (mixed together in an attempt to get black) . I would take sips throughout the night in order to get my teeth and tongue black..
I had emerald green poo for 2 days haha. I wonder if I can get this bun on a chicken sandwich..


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok soooooooooooooo

My special son (he is 24) is mentally challenged and has autism ,was THRILLED with the cool Halloween Whopper.
This morning? Completely freaked out by the... outcome of same. 
He's running around telling EVERYONE about his green poo. 
Sorry. But mom can't stop laughing.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

Happened to me too


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I love the wrapper. It is so cute! I had seen the commercial for it this past weekend. My daughter loves whoppers so I told her if she wanted a whopper it would be black for Halloween. She wouldn't try it and just stuck with a whopper jr. instead.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

scareme said:


> I had one today. I'm not a big fan of the Whopper, so I asked if they could use the bun with a hamburger or a Whopper Jr., and they said no. The bun was good, and I ate the burger, but threw everything else away. I just wanted to try one, and now I did.


Whatever happened to the Burger King motto "Have it Your Way''


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

If you've ever worked with black food coloring, it is very green before you finally (FINALLY) get enough of it worked in to make it actually black. And you require a tonne of it to make anything saturated enough to actually appear black, particularly if you're starting with a medium that's usually white (I usually use chocolate buttercream or fondant as a base for this very reason). It and red are a nightmare to work with. So yes, when you're eating a LOT of black food coloring in anything, it's going to stain your BM. 

Is it weird that I'm slightly put out that Canada doesn't appear to have this whopper? I don't even like whoppers....

ETA: That much food coloring can actually change the taste of the product, again which is why I usually start with chocolate, less dye, less change in taste - I'm a baker and cake decorator, can you tell? So that may very well be the aftertaste some people are experiencing, the bitter taste from all the coloring.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Burger King may as well get their money's worth out of that Whopper and bring it back for St. Patrick's Day.

I know....bad idea............


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I have been on a diet for 3 months so if it was black white or sky blue pink i would love to bloody well eat the thing ...... doh i cant we don't have it in the U.K. ..... damn you cursed Burger King ........


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

pacman said:


> I have been on a diet for 3 months so if it was black white or sky blue pink i would love to bloody well eat the thing ...... doh i cant we don't have it in the U.K. ..... damn you cursed Burger King ........


I'd be glad to send you one Parcel Post. But if it went bad on the way, how would you know? It already looks rotten from the start!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

This thread brings back memories. Like the first time you polish off a box of Fruit Loops without milk in a day.


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm tempted to get this just for the "side effect."


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Col. Fryght said:


> This thread brings back memories. Like the first time you polish off a box of Fruit Loops without milk in a day.


Or take a lot of Pepto Bismol.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

LOL you know what DaveintheGrave i could almost take you up on that offer AIRMAIL delays and all , my guess is the packaging would probably taste nicer than the burger by the time it got here .....


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I had one of these! I tasted the difference, but I'm a super taster. I wish they'd keep this bun around longer than just this season - even if they get rid of the black coloring. I had it with a veggie pattie.

Regarding the side effect, that seems normal to me for anything with lots of dye - and dark black seems to only be attainable with lots of it. I had the same effect from eating entire large bags of red & green Christmas tortilla chips as a kid. I survive to this day.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

What is the chemical they put in the bread to make it turn a different color?


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

Berserker said:


> What is the chemical they put in the bread to make it turn a different color?


The only ingredient that Burger King will admit to is A-1 sauce. I've heard that black hamburger buns in Japan contain charcoal.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Berserker said:


> What is the chemical they put in the bread to make it turn a different color?


I think it's called Mold.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

LOL DaveintheGrave ......


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

We tried these. I didn't get the fun side effect, but my spouse did. I liked that the bun was a bit denser, but I like bread with some chew to it. I also liked the addition of the A1 sauce. My little goblins are begging for a trip back before they go away to get them one last time.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I tried it last night. I'm a little biased because I don't really like Burger King burgers to begin with, but I had to try it for Halloween's sake! It was okay I guess; I wouldn't try it again, but it wasn't terrible. I will say though that it starts to turn your mouth black after a few bites (the black doesn't stay for long though)


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

pacman said:


> I have been on a diet for 3 months so if it was black white or sky blue pink i would love to bloody well eat the thing ...... doh i cant we don't have it in the U.K. ..... damn you cursed Burger King ........


I literally just saw a video on Channel Awesome with a UK reviewer eating one, and they were remarking on how odd that they had it in the UK, because that is not usual. Are you sure your BKs don't have it?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

LurkerNDdark said:


> I'm tempted to get this just for the "side effect."


let me just say....I was terribly disappointed the day AFTER i ate a piece of the tie-dyed cheesecake at Disneyworld. That's all I'm saying.

If ya like it green, just take some iron pills every day.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for telling me LadyMage but the BK in my local town in Maidstone in Kent does not as i was there yesterday waiting for my daughters who had a BK , maybe in London or Manchester or the other Big cities may have them but not our small one , but thanks for raising the question i will ask some of our other northern U.K. members as they live in the bigger cities .


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

The scariest thing about this burger is the day after.



Sorry for being so gross.



I just couldn't help myself.



Anyone remember green and purple ketchup from a few years back?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

It's here in Wakefield in West Yorkshire


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I've been to both of the BK's in my town and they both have big "sold out" signs on the menu picture. I asked if they were getting more in and they said they didn't know. So I may not be getting one after all. I did get a boney crown. There are plenty of other BK's I could try in neighboring towns, I'm just not there all the time to think of it.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I've been to both of the BK's in my town and they both have big "sold out" signs on the menu picture. I asked if they were getting more in and they said they didn't know. So I may not be getting one after all. I did get a boney crown. There are plenty of other BK's I could try in neighboring towns, I'm just not there all the time to think of it.


"SOLD OUT!" Oh no! I have a Dr. Appointment in the morning and planning to try one before I head back home.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

BK needs to step it up and get more. We're not even halfway through October yet!


----------



## nicnacnikki (Oct 5, 2009)

I have tried this burger twice. It is really pretty good. It tastes very similar to a regular whopper but maybe has a sweeter taste to the bun. Everybody needs to try it, at least once. I love when fast food places get into the Halloween spirit!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi LadyMage , i have been asking around a few of our U.K. HAUNTERS and it seems hit and miss some of the BIGGER BKs have them over here and some or most of the smaller ones don,t , so you were correct , but so was i lol , i repeat DAMN YOU CURSED BK FOR BEING SO INCONSISTENT ..... lol


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

pacman said:


> Hi LadyMage , i have been asking around a few of our U.K. HAUNTERS and it seems hit and miss some of the BIGGER BKs have them over here and some or most of the smaller ones don,t , so you were correct , but so was i lol , i repeat DAMN YOU CURSED BK FOR BEING SO INCONSISTENT ..... lol


That sucks. If it makes you feel any better, I don't think we have it here either. I'm in Canada.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I've been reading all over the place about the green Halloween Whopper post-poop...we had a first terrifying, then laughter-filled experience similar to that with my son's Minecraft birthday cake with green frosting/black frosting trim.

I am wondering why they didn't come up with a catchy name...maybe Hallowhopper? Or something?

I haven't tried it. I'm not put off by black colored food or anything,  I just am not drawn to this somehow? I could get a regular Whopper...I know that sounds party-pooper-ish but this one is just not "calling" me.  But I mean why not, Burger King is in the spirit, that's a good thing.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG you guys, look. Can't stop laughing. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j45ckxuG8uM


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, today is the day! Gee, I can't believe I'm excited about BK food.  I'll give my review of it when I get back this afternoon.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i like the A1 flavor in the bun...it's a little better than the regular plain 'sponge' bun that has no flavor. 

i had a second one yesterday...i think that's it for me. but i enjoyed and i don't care about the afterglow.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Okay, after reading all this, I've got to try one. BK is just down the street, and there's a big poster in the window for the Halloween Whopper. I'd say it at least has a ghost of a chance of tasting good. Although after watching that Angry Grampa video from a few posts up, I'm not sure if I want to have anything to do with it. That was really disturbing. I don't know if it was the angry old man or the fat kid stuffing his face with black-bun Whoppers that creeped me out the most.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

DavyKnoles said:


> Okay, after reading all this, I've got to try one. BK is just down the street, and there's a big poster in the window for the Halloween Whopper. I'd say it at least has a ghost of a chance of tasting good. Although after watching that Angry Grampa video from a few posts up, I'm not sure if I want to have anything to do with it. That was really disturbing. I don't know if it was the angry old man or the fat kid stuffing his face with black-bun Whoppers that creeped me out the most.


I'm actually pretty sure the whole thing was staged...I mean beyond the "prank" part...apparently this old man and his son are very popular, have been on talk shows and describe Angry Grandpa as an "internet persona," they're even on Wiki with that description...I'm so sorry, I didn't want to make you feel disturbed, it really all was just meant to be funny/bizarre (I think). I just couldn't believe it and did an "OMG" because RIGHT as I was reading and commenting on this thread, I came across this vid while searching Halloween on YT.

I know my sense of humor is really weird and I don't mind "dark" humor. Sorry, DK!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> I'm actually pretty sure the whole thing was staged...I mean beyond the "prank" part...apparently this old man and his son are very popular, have been on talk shows and describe Angry Grandpa as an "internet persona," they're even on Wiki with that description...I'm so sorry, I didn't want to make you feel disturbed, it really all was just meant to be funny/bizarre (I think). I just couldn't believe it and did an "OMG" because RIGHT as I was reading and commenting on this thread, I came across this vid while searching Halloween on YT.
> 
> I know my sense of humor is really weird and I don't mind "dark" humor. Sorry, DK!


Aw heck, CaliforniaMelanie, there's no need to apologize. I knew the vid was a set-up. I just find the two of them creepy is all. Didn't say they weren't funny, though. Just creepy. As far as the burger goes, I'll never know first hand if it was any good or not. I just got back from Burger King and guess what? The Halloween Whopper turned out to be much more popular than anticipated so it's totally sold out, at least here in central Florida. Posters are gone and everything. How do you like that?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

DavyKnoles, they did advertise it as a limited time promo. I ordered one early on, just because it was a walk on the wild side. Hadn't thought about the "side" effect and wonder if all the press about the effect had them pull it sooner. It's not on their website now so probably gone from every BK if they sold out of their supply. The Greening certainly got them a lot of press. That can be positive too as I see many here knowing the effect still took the plunge to the green side. 

Suppose it's also possible that A1 didn't like being attributed to the after effects and I'm sure it comes from the dye rather than A1. I'm a fan of A1 on streaks or burgers (one of the reasons I will eat a burger from Five Guys as it's always been on their menu for condiments) and personally never had that experience with other burgers slathered on with A1. A1 is still on BK's menu BTW.

Well for a moment, or fews days, the hA1loween burger kind of made me think an alien life form had taken over my body! Still have red blood though! Whew. Back to being human again. I liked the eating experiment and did kind of have a mental issue eating something so black in color. Remember trying not to look at it as I ate.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

aren't we ALL supposed to be green these days??


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Well if nothing else it has caused some interesting conversations ...... i just wish i could have tried the bloody thing myself , i suppose this weekend i could drag my two daughters on a whopper Halloween burger hunt ..... i,m only 25 miles from the center of London even though i live in a small town , i wonder how many towns i will have to go through before i hit black burger gold ..... ?? my guess is i will have to hit the burbs of London before i can find one , watch this space then .


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Since early October I've been dreaming of devouring a Halloween Whopper (pathetic isn't it). So today I had an early morning Dr. appointment which required me to fast. So after a hellacious trip to Walmart, I stop at BK and notice there are no advertisements for this monumental morsel.  So I go up to the register where the manager asks for my order. I ask about the Halloween Whopper and she told me that the local franchise manager screwed up by grossly underestimating just how popular these would be. They were available for two whole weeks before selling out!  I know this particular franchise covers most of the central part of the state, so it looks like I won't get to savor one after all. Unless...the BK near the hospital where my daughter just had surgery is part of a different franchise. Hmm...we go back on Monday...getting my hopes up again!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

That sucks lizzyborden , even when you live in the states you still didn't get a chance to try one , i admit we are used to being sold short in the U.K. when it usually comes to Halloween products , perhaps you could think about a WHOPPER HALLOWEEN BURGER HUNT in your state ??? good luck .


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

as of last night, they WERE available in Hudson, MA if that helps anybody.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm really looking forward to the Christmas Whopper with the red and green bun ! Yum-yum !


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

pacman said:


> That sucks lizzyborden , even when you live in the states you still didn't get a chance to try one , i admit we are used to being sold short in the U.K. when it usually comes to Halloween products , perhaps you could think about a WHOPPER HALLOWEEN BURGER HUNT in your state ??? good luck .


Aah, that's just life in a rural area.  No Whopper hunt for me as I'm waiting on a new radiator for my car. If I see it advertised on our trip Monday, I'll stop and get one.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

They're no longer available in my area - went to a local BK and asked about it.
Girl behind the counter said they were discontinued due to negative press.
Weird because their headquarters are in Miami, which isn't too far from me, LOL.

I really wanted to try one, just for the heck of it.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I hope you find one on Monday and your rad gets sorted lizzyborden , my girlfriend was annoyed when i said if i can find a Burger king with the Halloween burger on Saturday i want to try it and she tried to give me the guilt trip because i am on a diet .... i did remind her i had lost 47lbs in 10 weeks and thought this one failing would not hurt ..... for crying out loud i got to find the bloody thing first ..... lol , i wouldn't mind but i promised to make a huge batch of choc chip cookies for her and my daughters , so much for family support .....


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I only went to Burger King once in the last few months. I didn't try the Halloween Whopper though. No one wanted to try it with me and the coupons I had were for other items on the menu.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I drove by one today and saw the burger still listed. So I don't think it's completely gone just what they may still have in stock.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Eight pages about a hamburger... I love this place! lol


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

spookydave said:


> Eight pages about a hamburger... I love this place! lol


But this burger has special intestinal powers.....


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Gives me the wind something fierce... lol


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

I really wanted to try this, but my local Burger King said the item had been discontinued. I hope they have it next year.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I do not want to sound rude spookydave , but believe me after being on a diet for three months and eating boiled fish , tons and tons of fruit and salad stuff you would understand next to eating the bloody thing talking about it is a help ..... yes thats how sad my life has become , and whats worse i had an extremely bad stomach bug this weekend which cancelled my BK Burger hunting trip as i could not eat all weekend as i had to fast to get rid of the bug so i could at least go to work Monday ..... BREAKING NEWS ..... I received a text and photo from my friend , my local BK has apparently started selling the aforementioned burger now as of this weekend so with a bit of luck i may get to actually try it this coming weekend , i just hope its worth it , although i cannot be any worse than the rabbit food i have been eating for weeks ..... and my girlfriend trying to give me a guilt trip cos of my diet , i will let you know if the U.K. one is any good .


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

_Boiled_ fish? Please tell me that is a typo and you meant broiled fish. This Whopper has to be better than boiled fish.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

No BOILED , boiling hot water with fish in it ..... unless you call that broiled ????? lol , you say tomato i say tomato ..... no that don't work written either , you say TOMATO we say TOMARTO lol , anyway LurkerNDdark i still think the damn burger got to be better than the fish ...... sorry just checked on the internet your Broiling means in English English not American English grilling lol , so this is a totally different thing ..... i had this last year on the SLEEPY HOLLOW thread i had to explain why Ichabod said and i use the wording phonetically LEFTENNANT instead of LOOTENNANT [ again both Phonetically ] its how we pronounce the word its spelt the same but we pronounce it LEFTENNANT even though its spelt LIEUTENANT ..... you know us english anything to be bloody awkward thats why we drive on the left side of the road , and why when you guys say things like LINCOLNSHIRE OR YORKSHIRE , we pronounce it LINCOLNSHER OR YOURKSHER again phonetically , crap sorry to all hope this explains lol


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

spookydave said:


> Eight pages about a hamburger... I love this place! lol


We're pretty sad and hopeless. Y'all know that, right?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Lol JCO , its official though , international and hopeless , its good to know language and nationality is no judge lol


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

It's all good Pacman, I hope you are feeling better!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you very much spookydave , yes i am , but lost 2 crucial days of finishing my props for the big night so got to work twice as hard next weekend , but you know how it is .


----------



## Fester (Jun 11, 2015)

I had one. It was pretty good.


----------

